# My diamond rhom 13"



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

look at them battle scars(blemishes on his side)from his wild days :laugh: fianly got around to a measurment with my 12 inch net hes a bit over 13"







still huge one of the biggest ones around(diamond)quote oswald from chiclid city :nod:









View attachment 125462

View attachment 125463

View attachment 125465

View attachment 125466

View attachment 125467

View attachment 125468

View attachment 125469

View attachment 125470

View attachment 125471

View attachment 125472

View attachment 125473

View attachment 125474

View attachment 125475

View attachment 125476

View attachment 125477


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

You know who to contact when you need to sell him.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

:rasp:


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

beautiful.


----------



## ak47soulja (Jun 11, 2006)

awsome looking fish man


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking specimen... congrats







!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

thi s is a very impressive fish cant wait to see him in his new tank


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

damn man my diamond was 10" and i thought mine was one of the biggest, lol, great fish man, love it


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Beastly rhom ya got there. Would like to see what the other fish look like that gave him those scars. How long you had that big boy?
E


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

CloneME said:


> Beastly rhom ya got there. Would like to see what the other fish look like that gave him those scars. How long you had that big boy?
> E


couple months the fish that gave him scars is swimming free in the amazon :laugh:

thanks for all the replys


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thats a huge ass beas u have thier man

POTM for number 4 man i love that pic


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks :laugh:


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Really nice looking .
I love the close up shots.
I cant seem to get good shots like that at all.
My rhom wont sit still long enough for me get any good ones.

R.T.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

that rhom kicks ass!


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

like someone else said if you wanna get rid of him let me know ive wanted a rhoom for a long time just cant seem to find one easily especially one of that size







but yeah man hes WICKED nice pics and keep feeding em whatever you are cuz he looks good


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

another good looking rhom


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

do you ship


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

looks great!
can't wait till mine is that size


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

beautful rhom


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Very nice looking Rhom indeed.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice Rhom Bob! Do you know were he was collected from?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

peru


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

bob351 said:


> peru


Nice, My diamond has the same yellow underneath his mouth so I figured I would ask. Fluffy too, was collected in Peru near the Iquitos.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice looking pics


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

amazing fish, makes me wonder if i want to get a geryi for my 75 or a rhom


----------



## Continental (Nov 4, 2006)

badman said:


> like someone else said if you wanna get rid of him let me know ive wanted a rhoom for a long time just cant seem to find one easily especially one of that size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep feeding him? My son (bob351) keeps taking the family meals out of the chest freezer. Went to the freezer the other day and I know I had to bags of shrimp in there. Can't find them. I do know I had some fish fillets in there. Can't find them either. Other seafood? Gone. But, his fish eat well though.


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nice looking fish!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

:rasp: thanks guys


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Great looking Rhom!!! Love the ruby red eyes!


----------



## Kohran (Mar 10, 2006)

mean looking rhom


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's a very impressive diamond rhom. I especially like his deep ruby red colored eyes.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks everyone


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very nice man! he looks badass!


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

u get a new setup ? why's he battered? i'm cunfuzzled


----------



## NEKMEK (Nov 20, 2005)

what happened the the side of his body?
look like heater burns or else has a skin condition ...take care of it man,
that fish is too good to loose.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i answer this question a while ago actualy the 1st post i think he was a wild caught speciment when they are wild they are not perfect fish most rhoms are from fish farms in sa some are not some have bit marks leat over scars from fights this isnt a captive fish and was caught from peru not even a year ago and no i didnt do it to him. they arnt heater burns or any thing like that not treatable they arent even infected







so that should answer the why is he batter you shoud add slat(its a scar not a open wound) this fish is 100% healthy just wild caught


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

man i wish a had a rhom like that.........


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

nice to see the big beast is a canadian









cheers man, lookin great and lookin mean... hahah

all the best
jones


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Humanburger said:


> nice to see the big beast is a canadian
> :laugh:
> 
> cheers man, lookin great and lookin mean... hahah
> ...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

bc_buddah said:


> nice to see the big beast is a canadian
> :laugh:
> 
> cheers man, lookin great and lookin mean... hahah
> ...











[/quote]
anada has all the large p's now


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

rocker said:


> nice to see the big beast is a canadian
> :laugh:
> 
> cheers man, lookin great and lookin mean... hahah
> ...











[/quote]
anada has all the large p's now








[/quote]







they need piranha help line but yeah canada is rocking when it comes to p's rite now just can get any damm piraya


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Thats definately a brute! What do you suppose a fish like this weighs?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

alteast a pound minimum hes a fatty :laugh:


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

great looking fish i love the red eyes


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

beautiful!!


----------



## Continental (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll tell you guys something about that little bugger. I went to go top off the tank for my son and that fish jumped out of the tank about ten inches in the air towards my arm. Luckliy he landed back in the tank with my flesh still intact.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

thats a beauty!! great rhom bob351


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

bob351 said:


> Beastly rhom ya got there. Would like to see what the other fish look like that gave him those scars. How long you had that big boy?
> E


couple months the fish that gave him scars is swimming free in the amazon :laugh:

thanks for all the replys









[/quote]
Great looking Rhom bob it was my Diamond who gave the scare to your fish. Mines not as big as yours but he sure did woop him jks :rasp: great looking Rhom


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks









and continental: see what happens if you threaten to turn off the power he heard you say it :laugh:


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

thats one badass fish


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks :nod:


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

new pics


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i will after i get something to eat :rasp:


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

your fish is beatiful, a want a rhom maybe ill look into a diamond one


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

*UPDATE*







well i decided to wake him up for some shots he seemed pissed about it the marks on his chin are from attacking my dad (he jumped out of the tank lunging at him







)








View attachment 126967

View attachment 126968

View attachment 126969

View attachment 126970

View attachment 126971

View attachment 126972

View attachment 126973

View attachment 126974


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats focking awesome.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks :nod:


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

is about 5 pounds got that from a 14" health fish being about 5.75 pounds


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

very nice







diamonds are my fave!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks :nod:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Great looking rhom dude!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

great update, he is looking really good


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## NEKMEK (Nov 20, 2005)

you have a nice rhom guy but it looks like somebody kicked his ass big time.
N.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i cant believe i just saw this, he looks awesome. real mean looking.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

NEKMEK said:


> you have a nice rhom guy but it looks like somebody kicked his ass big time.
> N.


yeha lots of sh*t out there in the wild but that gives him caracter and he a proven warrior unlike all thoes perfect condition rhoms


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

i said it before and I will say it again, Vewry nice man u should be proud


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i am :nod:


----------

